# Revision of Bleb???



## vanessa10 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an eye surgery revision of bleb. What cpt and/or asa would this be. I cant find it in my cpt book.


----------



## jessieindiego (Dec 10, 2009)

I use 66250


----------

